# MFStools 3.2 Stack Smashing



## Darius Dabona (Dec 26, 2021)

Help please.
I am trying to backup my failing 3TB drive out of a Roamio.
I have read though all the tutorials for MFStools, I couldn't find a reference to this error.
Im using MFStools 3.2 on Linux mint (fully installed)

sudo mfstool copy -a /dev/sda /dev/sdc
Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment.
*** stack smashing detected ***: terminated
Aborted

I installed the original 3TB WD purple drive 5 years ago and its just now starting to studder (/dev/sda). Still works in the roamio, so I'm trying to keep all my shows.

The new blank drive is exactly the same 3TB WD purple, just 5 years newer. (/dev/sdc)

Both drives are connected via SATA inside my tower computer and can be seen by Linux.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Darius Dabona said:


> Help please...
> 
> ...I'm trying to keep all my shows.
> 
> The new blank drive is exactly the same 3TB WD purple, just 5 years newer...


Since the target is the same size as the source, why not try ddrescue (or dd_rescue; I forget which is on the 'MFSTools CD image' and which does exactly what so you'll have to GOOGLE that...)?

Set the parameters for one pass (don't beat too hard on the source HDD) and see what happens.

Good Luck!


----------



## Darius Dabona (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the quick response.

I'll have to look into ddrescue and give that a try. 
Dont want to screw it up so I guess it will take some googlin!

Thanks,


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Darius Dabona said:


> Help please.
> I am trying to backup my failing 3TB drive out of a Roamio.
> I have read though all the tutorials for MFStools, I couldn't find a reference to this error.
> Im using MFStools 3.2 on Linux mint (fully installed)
> ...


I have never seen that error before. Did you compile the code on your Linux Mint OS or copy the executables over from the ISO? Is your Mint OS 32 or 64 bit and what version is it?

The executables were compiled on an openSUSE distro. Not sure of the latest from equinoxe is still using openSUSE.

In your case, just clone the drive via hardware dock or software sine the drives are the same size.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Darius Dabona said:


> Help please.
> I am trying to backup my *failing 3TB drive* out of a Roamio...





jmbach said:


> ...In your case, just *clone the drive via hardware dock* or software sine the drives are the same size.


A cloning dock may '_hang_' on any bad sectors (according to my readings)...


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ClearToLand said:


> A cloning dock may '_hang_' on any bad sectors (according to my readings)...


Depends. But I have to agree I have had more hangs than successes. Certainly it is easier to do and does not tie up a computer.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jmbach said:


> Depends. But I have to agree I have had more hangs than successes. Certainly it is easier to do and *does not tie up a computer*...


Doesn't everyone own at least a half dozen desktops along with a couple of laptops?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ClearToLand said:


> Doesn't everyone own at least a half dozen desktops along with a couple of laptops?


Well I have 2 laptops and a PDP-11. But I don't recommend the PDP-11. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

I don't really have a PDP-11. At work it used to be my "desktop" until it was retired.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

windracer said:


> My latest kit build, the Altair-Duino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jmbach said:


> Well *I have* 2 laptops and *a PDP-11*. But I don't recommend the PDP-11.
> 
> ...I don't really have a PDP-11. At work it used to be my "desktop" until it was retired.


Have you seen @windracer 's hobby?


----------



## Darius Dabona (Dec 26, 2021)

jmbach said:


> I have never seen that error before. Did you compile the code on your Linux Mint OS or copy the executables over from the ISO? Is your Mint OS 32 or 64 bit and what version is it?
> 
> The executables were compiled on an openSUSE distro. Not sure of the latest from equinoxe is still using openSUSE.
> 
> ...


I downloaded the ISO and ran the installer
OS is 64 bit Linux Mint 20.2 Cinnamon

I have a StarTech clone dock (SDOCK2U313R) which can clone a drive without a computer. I have never tried it with a non-windows drive. So it makes me a bit nervous.

What software would you recommend if not using the dock? Windows software doesnt recognize the Tivo drives.

If using ddrescue is this the right string? : ddrescue -f -n /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] /root/recovery.log

BTW- I have two desktops, a laptop, a work laptop, and too many old motherboards to count....


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Darius Dabona said:


> ...*If using ddrescue is this the right string?* : ddrescue -f -n /dev/[baddrive] /dev/[gooddrive] /root/recovery.log


Try using this GOOGLE Search: *ddrescue jmbach site:tivocommunity.com*

It will point you to (from Jan 28, 2017):


HerronScott said:


> I believe I used the following when I recovered the Windows drive I mentioned.
> 
> ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /media/PNY_usb/rescue.logfile
> 
> ...


Read the two included LINKs and DO NOT USE "*-r3*".


Darius Dabona said:


> ...What software would you recommend if not using the dock? *Windows software doesnt recognize the Tivo drives*...


I don't understand why folks insist on using Windows when troubleshooting TiVo HDDs. At the very least use Linux...


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ClearToLand said:


> Have you seen @windracer 's hobby?


I haven't but it does bring back some memories.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Darius Dabona said:


> I downloaded the ISO and ran the installer
> OS is 64 bit Linux Mint 20.2 Cinnamon
> 
> I have a StarTech clone dock (SDOCK2U313R) which can clone a drive without a computer. I have never tried it with a non-windows drive. So it makes me a bit nervous.
> ...


The cloning docks do not care what is on the drive. It does a bit by bit copy.

Did you compile MFSTools on your Linux Mint? 
Where did you download MFSTools.

ddrescue for Linux
HDD Raw Copy Tool for Windows.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jmbach said:


> ...ddrescue for Linux
> HDD Raw Copy Tool for Windows...


Were those two lines supposed to be LINKs?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ClearToLand said:


> Were those two lines supposed to be LINKs?


No.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darius Dabona (Dec 26, 2021)

jmbach said:


> The cloning docks do not care what is on the drive. It does a bit by bit copy.
> 
> Did you compile MFSTools on your Linux Mint?
> Where did you download MFSTools.
> ...


Thank you very much for the info and all the work put into this project.

I downloaded MFS tools from github. Releases · thess/mfstools


----------

